# Kentucky Smackdown



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Heck I've been there for the last 3. How about you?


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

A few of us are coming from VA. If the group comes from NC they better start hiding the farm animals in KY


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am go to KY but not the smackdown. I am on a mission to find the bi..h that is crying about what class I am shooting.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Who all is ready for London Kentucky or is everyone going to baby out and stay home.


 We are not worthy of a certain group trom FL


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*London*

There is a few of us coming down from Mich. on thursday, staying at the econo lodge.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

We will be there...no smackdown, by 4 or 4:30, I am ready to hit the pool and get something to eat!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

*smackdown what????*



BOWHUNTER920 said:


> We will be there...no smackdown, by 4 or 4:30, I am ready to hit the pool and get something to eat!!!


This gets my vote. Just missing 1 REALLY important thing, Cold Beer!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm ready cant wait .Good luck everyone hope to see you there .? wen and were is the smack down ,Will be there sometime Thursday after noon I hope.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> We will be there...no smackdown, by 4 or 4:30, I am ready to hit the pool and get something to eat!!!


 I am in for that anything that involves you in the pool.:embara:b
Maybe when we go out to eat I will actually eat food this time.b


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> We are not worthy of a certain group trom FL


What's wrong with Florida?????


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Budget Host Inn - here.....wheres everyone else staying?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if I'll even be going...

Ordered my cam over 2 weeks ago and still no sign of it...

Starting to get pissed. Got almost everything in for my new setup...just waitng on scope and rail...

Oh yeah...and CAM!

So, if I don't get my stuff soon, and can't practice like I should between now and then, I probably won't be going again...

This sucks...Why can't my stuff ever get right when they tell me it will be about a week, and in 4 days it will have been 3!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I don't know if I'll even be going...
> 
> Ordered my cam over 2 weeks ago and still no sign of it...
> 
> ...



Austin....I had told you this is something you should of held off....taken stuff on changing a little slower...and worried about doing after the season is done...


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I know...

I'm stubburn...Yall know that. LOL

I just couldn't take the whole multi-pin deal anymore! It was really messing up my shooting.

Plus that BlowTech is fixing to be gone, and I have never been happier to swap bows, and go back to my shooting roots with a Mathews! To me, there's just nothing quite like them...(simply my opinion, as far as what's best for me).

I'm taking that Spott-Hogg and my AEP Stabs and putting them on my Reezen 7.0 for a bad-***** hunting bow!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

*I guess I will be there since*

It's only 15 minutes from the house. LOL Might just rent a golf cart to save walking. Can't wait, The London ASA site is our home range, We shoot where the sims and the bow novice range was last year in the woods below the softball fields. I hope the practice we put in this year pays off.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> What's wrong with Florida?????


nothing is wrong with FL


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Already talkin that smack without even realizing it, huh James? LOL

I personally like Florida...I'm actually going to PC Beach Thursday night to celebrate my birthday. Tim, you oughta drive up and hang out.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Hm what about those farm animals lol


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

They all love those farm animals...bedded buck or the sheep...those are 2 of their favorites!!! Haha

As far as you treeman, I hope you do eat and not drink as much as last time...don't need anymore underwear souvinears!!! Hahahahahaha....YUCK!!!!! Just kidding!! That was very funny! I must admit!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

the only crying is going to be done is from you florida guys oh and do one thing for all the honest people manup and shoot in the class you normally shoot in not the true begginer class


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Uh...We always shoot our rightful classes...

What about you?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

wilkersonhunter said:


> the only crying is going to be done is from you florida guys oh and do one thing for all the honest people manup and shoot in the class you normally shoot in not the true begginer class



wow 19 post and your telling others to man up. im hoping this isnt directed at anyone personally but is more or less said as a generalization. i have always shot my normal class until this past asa and i moved up. but if you want us to shoot our NORMAL class ill be happy to drop back down to pins and take your money.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> wow 19 post and your telling others to man up. im hoping this isnt directed at anyone personally but is more or less said as a generalization. i have always shot my normal class until this past asa and i moved up. but if you want us to shoot our NORMAL class ill be happy to drop back down to pins and take your money.


HAHA! Im dropping down to pins for bedford:embara: Maybe I can take someones moolah in london if i shoot pins hehe~~~ I cant ever seem to get it right tho to meet you guys lol!

Derek


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

well if you are going to be in kentucky for the asa i will be there


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> well if you are going to be in kentucky for the asa i will be there


Heck yeah! I talked to my travelin buddy and he said they have the hotel booked. We are comin up friday and doin all of our shootin saturday and then packin up and comin home that night. 

I think for metropolis me and my GF are going to go so we can go out and hang out with all you guys. Seems like everytime i go to a shoot im stuck with whomever i go with and cant really get out It IS a LOT cheaper that way tho. 

Derek


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

wilkersonhunter said:


> the only crying is going to be done is from you florida guys oh and do one thing for all the honest people manup and shoot in the class you normally shoot in not the true begginer class


Well, well, well....you probably shoot in "Bow Novice". And just who in the heck do you think you are too even say anything like that....just mind your own business and leave everybody elses alone!!!! You haven't even part of our "smackdown groupie!!!":grouphug: Where have you been hiding out all the other ASAs???? Or maybe you were just too chicken???!!!!!! HUH??!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Well, well, well....you probably shoot in "Bow Novice". And just who in the heck do you think you are too even say anything like that....just mind your own business and leave everybody elses alone!!!! You haven't even part of our "smackdown groupie!!!":grouphug: Where have you been hiding out all the other ASAs???? Or maybe you were just too chicken???!!!!!! HUH??!!!!!


totally agree with you.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bow Novice +44up in Augusta .Whats Novice about that .


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that his score...or his Ego?

Anybody who shoots +44 in a novice class...needs to "man up" and move up to a rightful class.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its might be his ego but the way this is going...it is going down quick. You can't get on here and run your mouth about something you don't know the whole story and expect to get by with it!!!!! Word to the wise, don't let us see you in Kentucky in Bow Novice!!! hahahahahahaha Maybe he CAN'T "MAN-UP"!!!!!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I dont know this guy .It was good shooting .Just look at the scores if you shot even that would have put you in 29th place .It's not just one person there are a bumch of shooters that should not be in the novice class .The guy that won was also shooting an Alpin Bow and got another check for 2500 bucks from Alpine not a bad day's pay .I think in Novice class they should not count 12's or 14's Just 10 8 and 5's.Then eveyone that shot even would get to split the pot .Or Make it a trophy Class .Then see what class they move to .I shoot Sr open so it doesent matter to me ,just my 2 cents .Have a nice day


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry for jumpin out...I wasn't jumpinon you Jon... Just that other kid, or whoever he is...or thinks he is...LOL

I was just so worked up after reading that little sh*t-stain's post, that I couldn't think straight.

+44 does seem more than rediculous for BN...

I like your idea of only counting 10's, 8's, and 5's...That seems fair, since most folks in Novice are either beginners, or have never shot ASA before...Like me. Before this year, I had never shot any national comps...I have been shooting bows, and bowhunting for most of my life...but never shot competitively.

It seems to me that alot of people in that class are not jumping up until they can shoot like +20 or better...

I've shot a few tourneys, and out of the guys in my groups I have shot the worst every time...and I'm not bad...but those guys are crazy-good!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Is that his score...or his Ego?
> 
> Anybody who shoots +44 in a novice class...needs to "man up" and move up to a rightful class.


And you know what about shooting???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> And you know what about shooting???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I know as much as I need to!

Remember, I have been shooting bows most of my life...Just not competitively...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> :77::77::77::77::77:


That's what I thought!

LOL


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> :set1_STOOGE2:


You got that right...LOL


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Mudrunner, if you need a bow to shoot in KY, I have an extra Alpine you can borrow! I'll bet I even have modules to fit your DL!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know...Might have to put it all on the BlowTech, and shoot that one in London...

I've already got my arrows tuned right for it, my DL is correct, all I need is to put my peep in, and mount scope up, and mount new stab and V-bar setup...

It might be bad-*****...You never know...LOL

I hope my cam comes in this week...If not, I'm gonna be more than pissed off.

They told me 1 week or less (since I ordered it 2nd day air) if it was IN STOCK,

They told me 2 weeks at most if it was NOT IN STOCK...

This Friday will have been 3 weeks, and no sign of my cam...

I tell you this...I ain't payin no second day air...I promise you that!

LOL

What do you think?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i think you need to just be patient. i told you i waited 3 weeks for mine and it was in stock. mathews isnt going to shut down full line production on monster and reezen cams to build your cam just cause you need it right now. if you were levi morgan or tim gillingham, maybe.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah...but they said that it appeared to be in-stock...

They said that if it wasn't in stock, they'd let me know.

Not that I'm being impatient...I'm just a bit frustrated...b/c the only thing I need now for my setup, is my rail and release (which will be here tomorrow)...and my cam.

Everything else is sitting in a box at home...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Yeah...but they said that it appeared to be in-stock...
> 
> They said that if it wasn't in stock, they'd let me know.
> 
> ...


then what in the heck do you call it?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Being told that it APPEARED to be IN STOCK...and that I should have it in my hands within 1 week.

Then it's been this long, and nobody seems to know anything...

And it making me mad, b/c I NEED to practice shooting this setup ALOT before my next tournament, and I've already missed Augusta...and I ain't missing anymore!!!


***Also, did you ever decide if you were trading your DLD...I still want to trade your 70 # limbs for my 60#'s...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

nope havent found a c4 i want yet. when i decide to let it go ill swap you.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds good.

But one question...

Why does a 60# bow perform better at 60#, than a 70# bow does on 62.5#'s?

I'm sure there's a simplistic explanation to it...just curious...cause that's what I seem to be hearing alot.

I always though a 60-70 # bow would perform well anywehre form 60-70 #'s...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Fairly simple. When you have the bow maxed at 70 lbs, the limbs are bottomed out, meaning that there is no "slack". This is where you will find all bow specs to be set at. ATA, brace height, timing ect. When you back the limbs off, it relaxes them and creates slack. It changes ATA, brace height, timing, draw length.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Guess it makes sense.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I don't know...Might have to put it all on the BlowTech, and shoot that one in London...
> 
> I've already got my arrows tuned right for it, my DL is correct, all I need is to put my peep in, and mount scope up, and mount new stab and V-bar setup...
> 
> ...


WOW arent you just full of excuses next you will say you dont want to break a nail.ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Fairly simple. When you have the bow maxed at 70 lbs, the limbs are bottomed out, meaning that there is no "slack". This is where you will find all bow specs to be set at. ATA, brace height, timing ect. When you back the limbs off, it relaxes them and creates slack. It changes ATA, brace height, timing, draw length.


not nessecarily true with new design of limb pockets


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

still close tho. it does change the specs ever so slightly but with todays bow tolerances and performance/effiency a 1/16 of an inch in timing can be substantial. trust me thats what killed me in texas, i changed cams and didnt time it up and wondered why i shot so horribly in addition to my normal shooting bad. lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> still close tho. it does change the specs ever so slightly but with todays bow tolerances and performance/effiency a 1/16 of an inch in timing can be substantial. trust me thats what killed me in texas, i changed cams and didnt time it up and wondered why i shot so horribly in addition to my normal shooting bad. lol


"Fix the shooter, not the equipment"

Ain't that what you always tell me???

Excuses, excuses...


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*This thread always turns into....*

*Waaa, waaa, waaa!!!* :crybaby2: 
:blah:*Blah, blah, blah!*:blah: 
:violin:
t::lalala:​


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> "Fix the shooter, not the equipment"
> 
> Ain't that what you always tell me???
> 
> Excuses, excuses...


ha ha ha, and thats why ive shot better than you in EVERY tournament right? I still shot better than you in texas with a bow that was out of spec and time, a rest failure, and a last minute sight change. What , what was that, yes you heard it first, *YOU GOT BURNED*


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

Treeman whats up with archeryx is he scared to get on here and get in the smack down


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> ha ha ha, and thats why ive shot better than you in EVERY tournament right? I still shot better than you in texas with a bow that was out of spec and time, a rest failure, and a last minute sight change. What , what was that, yes you heard it first, *YOU GOT BURNED*


Well, you know...I wouldn't say got burned so quickly...

Remember my new setup hasn't been finished yet...And this time I went with the best of the best. And haven't been able to do anything with it...b/c my cam is still not in...

Not that the equipment has everything to do with it...but... 

When you're trying to shoot 3D with a VERY unforgiving bow with a 6-1/8" BH, that's radical and not smooth, and designed for hunting, with a sight that keeps giving you more and more and more issues with the fibers, so much so, that I just wanted to rip it off my bow and run over it on our way home from Paris, than had a QAD act up and not drop when you fire it, causing you to get a 0 on the target and lose an arrow...getting Woody's on your hand, and sending your release through your bow, losing another arrow, and getting another 0 (at least we know it's an excellent lube! LOL).

Then come and talk to me...

WHO just has bad luck???

Me, thank you...

But that's fixing to change, I assure you.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

BOTH of the bows ive beat you with were HUNTING bows. As far as brace Height people shoot the Prestige everyday for 3D which has a 6" BH. Your QAD is "the best drop away there is", and yes those were your words along with the spot hogg. Buying a new bow set up isnt going to make you a better shooter like you think it is. yeah it might feel a little more familiar but thats about it. i tell ya what, come the classic, since your going to need time to get used to your new set up, when we shoot the sims range between you and i we will shoot it for $15 a target. if a target ties then we will carry that amount over to the next and it will be worth $30. then we shall see since we will have almost identical set ups, who is better than who.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, gee Spanky, that's not really fair since you've had about a month more practice with a scope than I have, especially since mine isn't even working right now...

But you know what...After it does get setup, we'll go shoot out at the Autauga range so I can practice getting used to my scope before the tourney...if that damn cam will ever come in...

Hey, is there anything you need to call Rick for? If so, while you got him on the horn, ask if my cam has arrived yet?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

nope only thing im waiting for now is my sight to come back from TRU ball... and no ive had about 2 weeks more. plus whats practice got to do with it? you said you would instantly be able to shoot better with a scope so by god thats what i want to see.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah...I said I THINK I will PROBABLY be able to shoot better with a scope...Get your wording right...

And I never said I would be able to outshoot anyone, except myself...

So, let's keep the story straight.

What if I outshoot you? I have done it before that day in your backyard...

It may have been 1 time...but it still happened, therefore you can't dismiss it.

So, you act like outshooting you is such a massive feat? Not that it won't be a challenge...you're just acting like I'm the worst shot in the world...Which I'm NOT, and you know I have my on and off days like everybody else...

So far since I started this little BlowTech shinnanigan, I have had nothing but issues, trouble, and bad scores...

You know that to be true, as well.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

1 time we shot a max of 20 arrows. and there are plenty of folks on here that have seen you say you "will be able to shoot better with a scope." so therefore my wording is right. im not saying you are a bad shot but you give a lot of others on here advice and information on stuff that you have no clue about. scopes, rails, lenses ect ect and you still dont have any of that stuff. 6 months ago nothing could touch that bowtech, spot hogg, qad or anything else on your bow for that matter. now it is all junk and you think buying all new stuff is going to fix your shooting, well it isnt. tim has tried telling you to take it slow, ive tried telling you to take it slow, james, rick and several others. all your doing is dumping out more money than its worth right now. go on up to known 45, and have your butt handed to you by a 16 year old kid, dont make a dang to me, but dont come whining about it. so my offer still stands, $15 a target in columbus at the classic. you game?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Look, don't start chastising me online...

I'm sorry I'm not the most knowledgeable guy on archery equipment.

I try to help people when they ask questions...You wanna insult someone who is trying to help somebody...At least show me an "A for effort".

Just to make you happy...I MIGHT, not did, MIGHT, have said some of that stuff, but at the time...That was info that I had been told by others. And I didn't know any better.

If I did...I retract every statement I have made on here publicly with the exception of this current post I am making...

I appologize everybody...Sorry for being a dumbass...

There Spanky, you happy now???

I just might get my butt kicked by some 16 year old kid...but you know what...It'll be a learning experience.

I can't help that there is something out there, that somebody else is better than me at...

There will always be someone better than me, faster than me, smarter than me, and can "talk the talk" better than me...

Same with you.

And I don't claim to be better than anyone out there at anything...I'm just trying to do anything I can to improve my scores.

And at this point, I'm about out of ideas. This is all I know to do.

No, I don't wanna shoot against you for $15 a target...quit antagonizing me about that...

I'm not scared of your shooting...I just don't feel like hearing about "who beat me on the SIMS range in Rome".

If you're trying to break my spirit then you ain't gonna do it.

I ain't giving up on this...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Are yall sisters or something? Must be a bunch of Auburn fans. You whine like them. But I'd like to see this $15 a target, might need a ref. How about the new asa indoor round? Lol.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DewayneDZ32 said:


> Treeman whats up with archeryx is he scared to get on here and get in the smack down


 I beleive he has big head sydrome.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

lol wd you nailed it on the head. he is an auburn fan.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

We need to change the title of the thread to who needs a pacifer


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL. Well seeing as we've been hearing about that "GD Bowtech, GD Cam, GD Sight" since before Texas, well, I'll leave it up to yall to make your decisions, ya'll are grown folks. I said my piece, may look like an arsehole, but if thats the case oh well. I simply said what many on here have been saying and thinking.:mg::darkbeer::banplease


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Whatever.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey dude you aint got to believe me, i could care less anymore austin. ive tried helping you to the point where i am blue in the face. find someone else that will drive you to hattiesburg, drive you to texas, take you up to practice at a range where you didnt even pay a membership, pickup and deliver stuff to you, PAY YOUR PREVIOUS DEBT for a room in texas, and constantly try to help you become better. Cause personally im done with trying to help you out when you have an issue or something isnt going your way.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an idea! Why don't the two of you grow up and shoot already! Let's have a smackdown round in KY and you two can settle the score once and for all! No excuses, no alibi's and no whining!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Not being rude, but what previous debt for a room in Texas? I gave Seth the money to give to Sarah...

Just not sure what you're talkin about?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey im all for it. i even offered to allow "practice" time into it. just tired of someone asking my opinion and advice and then doing the exact opposite of what everyone tries to tell them. so im done giving the advice and opinions. im out doing this to have fun but its hard to have fun when the person you shoot with whines and cries and *****es and gets mad about everything going on. where is the fun in listening to that constantly? oh its the bows fault, its the sights fault, my release malfunctioned, ect ect. an old man once told me, and no james im not referring to you, even tho you ALMOST qualify for that title, J/K, "just shoot your dang bow."


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

the money you didnt give seth for saturday night. yes he offered to let you stay there and in return you should have offered him some money for it. now if you did pay him and i just payed him on top of it then i apologize and i will take it up with him.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> the money you didnt give seth for saturday night. yes he offered to let you stay there and in return you should have offered him some money for it. now if you did pay him and i just payed him on top of it then i apologize and i will take it up with him.


no the money payed was for the first night with William and Sarah with saying that Seth was not payed anything until Brain stepped up and did the right thing in Augusta.
We do apperciate that Brian.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

talk is cheap but actions speak alot guess i will see you all in london i like the friendly competion good luck


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> the money you didnt give seth for saturday night. yes he offered to let you stay there and in return you should have offered him some money for it. now if you did pay him and i just payed him on top of it then i apologize and i will take it up with him.


Yeah...I did offer him some money...Then, He said that when we went to the bar just to buy him a couple of beers and we'd be settled...

So, when we went to The Depot (bar) I bought him some beers and we played some pool, and he told me that we were all good on the room...

That's what happened.

So, if you paid him, then he essentially got "double payed" since me and him already had that agreement...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

wilkersonhunter said:


> talk is cheap but actions speak alot guess i will see you all in london i like the friendly competion good luck


just like you answer pms


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I pay my debts...

I never not pay what is owed. I have payed every time we have stayed somewhere be it money, or beer and pool agreement...

And I really don't like people thinking that I don't offer folks any money...I always do, and have always paid.

One form or another...I pay my debts.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ok well thats fine. i will take it up with seth then. either way i knew no cash exchanged yalls hand and it had several folks bent out of shape, myself included, so i took care of it like a friend would. if yall had a previous agreement then thats fine, then he got a few extra bucks. im not mad about it, least i know its taken care of either way.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> ok well thats fine. i will take it up with seth then. either way i knew no cash exchanged yalls hand and it had several folks bent out of shape, myself included, so i took care of it like a friend would. if yall had a previous agreement then thats fine, then he got a few extra bucks. im not mad about it, least i know its taken care of either way.


Correct, and I appreciate you doing that...I would've done the same thing had the situation been the other way around...even though the situation wasn't even legit...

No "cash" exchanged hands but the debt was paid by me.

You know I always pay my debts...I don't leave folks hangin out to dry. That's just wrong.

However, I appologize for birtching about everything...but sometimes this stuff gets overwhelming, you know?

And I'm just getting frustrated with the cam situation...At least everything else except my release has made it in...Guess I gotta look on the bright-side.


----------



## DewayneDZ32 (Jan 18, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> I beleive he has big head sydrome.


Its ok patterson is going to bring him back down to earth


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Alabama guys~

guess what???

I shot quite a bit today...

It was fun. I enjoyed it. I even made a good shot or 3. 

You all should try it...

Its ALMOST as fun as reading your posts:darkbeer:

:icon_1_lol::behindsof

Derek


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

dang now that was LOW...i try to average at least 3-4 good shots per session. lmao


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> dang now that was LOW...i try to average at least 3-4 good shots per session. lmao


Im gonna go for 4 tomorrow. Im not gonna push it tho. You dont wanna rush this whole archery game. Just let it happen you know. Gonna do what i can do, and that will be it:darkbeer:

on a side note: My Martin Warthog is less than 200miles (ups tracking... gotta love it!!!) away and will be here in the morning. Im excited. In Hunlee's words "Warp speed will rule the land" hahaha:zip: Should be a good hunting bow.

Derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Im gonna go for 4 tomorrow. Im not gonna push it tho. You dont wanna rush this whole archery game. Just let it happen you know. Gonna do what i can do, and that will be it:darkbeer:
> 
> on a side note: My Martin Warthog is less than 200miles (ups tracking... gotta love it!!!) away and will be here in the morning. Im excited. In Hunlee's words "Warp speed will rule the land" hahaha:zip: Should be a good hunting bow.
> 
> Derek


I am so glad your bow will be there tomorrow cause we dont need you to cry too.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

*WARP SPEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...lmao*


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I am so glad your bow will be there tomorrow cause we dont need you to cry too.


Thanks for the sympathy... I think? haha

Now all i need is my arrows And im gonna need another limb driver too darnit! the pro-elite is shootin WAY WAY too good so im not gonna risk takin hers off. May have to steal the one off of my protec. That or put my WB on it:mg: Nah, im not gonna stoop that low:zip:

Derek


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> *WARP SPEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...lmao*


LMFAO:darkbeer:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I am so glad your bow will be there tomorrow cause we dont need you to cry too.


It is a 6" BH bow... Maybe i should sell it for one that isnt so "radical" or unforgiving:nyah:

Just ribbin ya mud runner lol. You will prolly spank my arse when i shoot with you guys:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Hey Alabama guys~
> 
> guess what???
> 
> ...


 I have the perfect wife for mudrunner and I will personally deliver her to him. They would make the perfect couple all they would have to do is sit and whine.Shoot she even complained about me eating a bowl of cereal the other day. Now who does that sound like?????????????????ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> It is a 6" BH bow... Maybe i should sell it for one that isnt so "radical" or unforgiving:nyah:
> 
> Just ribbin ya mud runner lol. You will prolly spank my arse when i shoot with you guys:darkbeer:


if you put wool on it he would be happy to spank away.ukey:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> if you put wool on it he would be happy to spank away.ukey:


Easy now... Have you seen where im from:secret: Dont say that stuff out loud when you come to london:mg: Its only wrong if their not yours!

Derek


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

drockw said:


> easy now... Have you seen where im from:secret: Dont say that stuff out loud when you come to london:mg: Its only wrong if their not yours!
> 
> Derek



ummm wow!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Thanks for the sympathy... I think? haha
> 
> Now all i need is my arrows And im gonna need another limb driver too darnit! the pro-elite is shootin WAY WAY too good so im not gonna risk takin hers off. May have to steal the one off of my protec. That or put my WB on it:mg: Nah, im not gonna stoop that low:zip:
> 
> Derek


well step up and buy some xringers;.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> *WARP SPEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...lmao*


that is so you can miss fast:elf_moon::tomato:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

oh oh oh yeah , well well that 1 target i missed in augusta is all my releases fault! it should have known better than to go off cause my thumb hit it! pos release!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> well step up and buy some xringers;.


You dont have to sell me on the Xringers. Ive got plenty of em:zip:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> that is so you can miss fast:elf_moon::tomato:


At least it will look cool when i miss! A 280fps miss a not nearly as cool as a 330fps miss...

Ive gotta have somethin goin for me.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> oh oh oh yeah , well well that 1 target i missed in augusta is all my releases fault! it should have known better than to go off cause my thumb hit it! pos release!


Darn right. I hate when they dont do what i tell em to. Hell... My HT goes off on its own everytime... Thank god i can aim half way decentukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> You dont have to sell me on the Xringers. Ive got plenty of em:zip:


well at least you know one thing.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> oh oh oh yeah , well well that 1 target i missed in augusta is all my releases fault! it should have known better than to go off cause my thumb hit it! pos release!


well if you werent picking your nose and full draw you might not hav hit the trigger.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

see i have the exact opposite luck with my HT. i cant get it to go off but my command release does it all by its lonesome. i think they got the guts switched up at the factory. thats my exscuse and im stickin to it!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> well if you werent picking your nose and full draw you might not hav hit the trigger.



listen here umbrella boy! lmfao! hey how did that dance go again?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> listen here umbrella boy! lmfao! hey how did that dance go again?


Hey! None of that inside stuff. If im gonna be in this argument, ive gotta know whats goin on... 

What were ya doin james, the chimney dance off of marry poppins???


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

drockw said:


> Hey! None of that inside stuff. If im gonna be in this argument, ive gotta know whats goin on...
> 
> What were ya doin james, the chimney dance off of marry poppins???



might as well have been with his pink and blue and green pastel polkadotted umbrella! after seeing that it makes me wonder if YOU were really wanting the directions to the gay bar in texasukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Hey! None of that inside stuff. If im gonna be in this argument, ive gotta know whats goin on...
> 
> What were ya doin james, the chimney dance off of marry poppins???


 I came to the aid of a hot woman shooter.:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

true and that shall be your only saving grace, and the fact that i cant figure out how to load the video clip form my phone to the computer! lmao


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> true and that shall be your only saving grace, and the fact that i cant figure out how to load the video clip form my phone to the computer! lmao


who am I to tell her know specially with the women behind talking about spanking.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey id have done it too...lmao...no shame in admitting that one


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

drockw said:


> Im gonna go for 4 tomorrow. Im not gonna push it tho. You dont wanna rush this whole archery game. Just let it happen you know. Gonna do what i can do, and that will be it:darkbeer:
> 
> on a side note: My Martin Warthog is less than 200miles (ups tracking... gotta love it!!!) away and will be here in the morning. Im excited. In Hunlee's words "Warp speed will rule the land" hahaha:zip: Should be a good hunting bow.
> 
> Derek


With them being in alabama.....counting to 4 would be a feat all in its own


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

drockw said:


> Im gonna go for 4 tomorrow. Im not gonna push it tho. You dont wanna rush this whole archery game. Just let it happen you know. Gonna do what i can do, and that will be it:darkbeer:
> 
> on a side note: My Martin Warthog is less than 200miles (ups tracking... gotta love it!!!) away and will be here in the morning. Im excited. In Hunlee's words "Warp speed will rule the land" hahaha:zip: Should be a good hunting bow.
> 
> Derek


With them being in alabama.....counting to 4 would be a feat all in its own


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> With them being in alabama.....counting to 4 would be a feat all in its own


 You got that right you should have seen us triing to explane to them why their score did not go up when they missed a target.They kept insisting they cause they shot at a target the score should go up.::doh:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> I came to the aid of a hot woman shooter.:darkbeer:


And I THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> You got that right you should have seen us triing to explane to them why their score did not go up when they missed a target.They kept insisting they cause they shot at a target the score should go up.::doh:


well it should! i mean heck teachers here base half your grade on a test just by getting your name right! its called effort points!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> well it should! i mean heck teachers here base half your grade on a test just by getting your name right! its called effort points!


did you even get the points for that?:icon_1_lol:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> did you even get the points for that?:icon_1_lol:


half of them :sad:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok back to the smackdown.bn


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> ok back to the smackdown.bn


Back to the smackdown sounds good to me...

Don't think I'll be making this one...but I'm pretty sure that me and Spanky will be hitting up Metropolis for the Mathews' Classic.

Finally got all my stuff in...

Tried to shoot in the backyard yesterday, but the damn skeeters were so bad since it flooded, everytime I got ready to shoot, they would bite me.

I got about 4 arrows out, then said screw-it...and went inside.

Not worth it...I'll just go shoot spots tonight.

Speaking of Smackdown...James, how's the old "ball 'n chain" treating ya? :elf_moon:


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Where is a good place to eat. Two years ago I ate at Shialo or something like that. They should have called it sht hole. I could have opened a bread factory with the breading off the shrimp.


----------

